# drey perfect mason & ball



## Trying not to break it (Apr 23, 2005)

hi everyone,  these are 2 of the qt jars dug last weekend.  the 1st one is a drey  perfect mason. does any one have a date on this one. the 2nd is a ball perfect mason with the #14 on the bottom, i beleive it is beween 1923 and 1933.  does any one have a value on this one.  thanks for any help,  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 23, 2005)

the ball perfect mason.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2005)

The Dreys date from about  1920 and into the late 30's...most of their jars were made from flint glass and appear smokey gray....


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Rhona - Actually, your Ball Perfect Mason is the style that was made between 1915 and 1923.  From 1923-1933, there is no underline and the upstroke in front of the "a" in Ball is gone.  In Ball blue, it's worth a buck or two.  If it is in fact, light green as it appears in your photo, it's worth $6-$8.  Also, in the photo, it looks as if there might be a bruise to the lower left of Mason.  If so, that would detract from the value.  What's interesting to me is that in the Redbook, this jar in clear is listed at less that a dollar in value - but most collectors have a tough time finding one.  I just found one a few months ago and paid six bucks for it!  Happy collecting -Tammy


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 26, 2005)

hi whiskeyman and tammy,  thanks for the information. tammy i didn't realize i had 2 diff, style jars till you notice the date. i look up one, then clean another one and posted the picture. the 1st one does have a small spot on the base. i'm not sure if the jar is more blue or green? here is a pic. of the one i looked up. i have sevral more i havn.t had time to clean yet. i also have 2 atlas strong shoulder, and 2  1/2 gal.clear.  thanks for looking and the help.   rhona  ps this one is #9


----------

